
Secret Communication System (patent) - avip
https://patents.google.com/patent/US2292387A/en
======
rolph
there is a thing called trunking and switching, and it has been in use for a
long time.

g00gles patent describes this hueristic, and g00gle did not invent it. This is
what made the free for all that was police radio scanning, turn into a hack
required situation if you wanted to follow a conversation instead of getting,
what is equivalent to reading from a paper shredders bin

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trunking](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trunking)

